# Формирование абсолютного сагиттального дегенеративного стеноза. Грыжи L5-S1 L4-5



## Лидия В (3 Фев 2020)

Всем доброго времени суток! Мне 33, двое детей. Год назад начались первые проблемы, сильно заклинило поясницу, обратилась к неврологу, сделала МРТ. По результатам: грыжи задняя левостороння парамедианная L4-5 размером 0,55 ( сагиттальный) *0.7 ( кранио-каудальный), канал сужен до 1.2см и задняя медианная L5-S1 0,6(сагиттальный)*0,8( кранио-каудальный), канал сужен до 1,0 см. Невролог назначил лечение и лфк, плавание. На тот момент лечение очень помогло, до сентября не вспоминала о проблемах. В сентябре снова  боли+ левосторонний зажим нерва, адские боли в ноге... лечение неврологов давало временный эффект. Направили на повторное МРТ, ситуация  ухудшилась L4-5 без изменений,а L5-S1 1.1(сагиттальный)*1.1( кранио-каудальный)*1.6 ( фронт) канал сужен до 0,5см. Завтра первая консультация у нейрохирурга, очень переживаю. Я была у нескольких неврологов, мнения и назначения у все разные, кто-то рекомендует срочно оперировать и прогнозирует разрыв, кто-то направляет на лфк и назначает обезболивающие. Подскажите,кто в теме, насколько критична моя ситуация и сколько у меня есть времени на принятие решения?. Спасибо. 

Прикладываю последнее мрт.
Не могу прикрепить Файлы, слишком большие для сервера.


----------



## La murr (3 Фев 2020)

@Лидия В, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Лидия В (3 Фев 2020)

Спасибо.
Вроде бы получилось.


----------



## vbl15 (3 Фев 2020)

Частые обострения радикулопатии являются показанием к хирургическому лечению в плановом порядке


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Фев 2020)

Похоже, что без помощи нейрохирургов не обойтись.


----------



## InnaInna (3 Фев 2020)

Лидия В написал(а):


> насколько критична моя ситуация


Здравствуйте, Вы не пишете, есть ли парез, можете ли стать на носочки/пяточки. И каково самочувствие на сегодня. У меня был стеноз 0,4 см при очень нормальном самочувствии. Хорошо бы обратиться в личной переписке к доктору @Игорю Зинчуку. Я доверяю мнению этого врача в вопросе целесообразности операции.


----------



## Лидия В (3 Фев 2020)

@InnaInna, здравствуйте! Пареза нет, слабость в левой ноге присутствует но не критична, на носочки и пяточки встаю. На сегодня постоянная боль в левой ноге, от ягодицы до икры, иногда терпимая и обхожусь без таблеток. Если долго посижу, то обязательно прострел.. невролог отменил ЛФК по результатам мрт, мне кажется она мне помогала. Доктору напишу, спасибо!


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Похоже, что без помощи нейрохирургов не обойтись.


Владимир, мне отменили ЛФК, ограничили нагрузку, как вы считаете при такой картине это правильно? Действительно может быть разрыв?  Напугали меня здорово 


vbl15 написал(а):


> Частые обострения радикулопатии являются показанием к хирургическому лечению в плановом порядке


Как Вы считает какой метод предпочтителен в моем случае, лазер подойдёт?


----------



## vbl15 (4 Фев 2020)

Лидия В написал(а):


> лазер подойдёт?


Нет такого метода.
Микрохирургическое или эндоскопическое удаление. И то, и другое имеет плюсы и недостатки.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Фев 2020)

Лидия В написал(а):


> Как Вы считает какой метод предпочтителен в моем случае, лазер подойдёт?


"Лазер" бесполезен. В Вашем случае считаю наиболее оптимальной микродискэктомию.


----------



## InnaInna (4 Фев 2020)

Лидия В написал(а):


> На сегодня постоянная боль в левой ноге, от ягодицы до икры, иногда терпимая и обхожусь без таблеток. Если долго посижу, то обязательно прострел..


Лидия, на мой, надеюсь не навязчивый, взгляд:
- боль терпеть не стоит, это спазмирует мышцы и способствует отеку, а значит хуже корешку. Табл, и капельницы, и блокады с гормонами будут не лишними.
- сейчас вообще не сидеть (как и после операции), лучше ходить понемногу
- лфк, самое щадящее, делать
- физио высокоинтенсивное (увт, лазер, магнит), а не слабенькое
- подумать над вопросами:
• насколько существенно сможет уменьшиться грыжа благодаря саногенезу/резорбции? Грыжа не маленькая
• есть ли возможность лечить,
и не стоять в наклоне, не сидеть, правильно вставать, не поднимать тяжести?
• есть ли увт, hilt, sis?
• а что будет на другом уровне, где тоже грыжа, если сделать операцию?
- прочитать показания к операции

С пониманием, Вы выберете правильный для себя метод.


----------



## Лидия В (5 Фев 2020)

@InnaInna, здравствуйте! Спасибо за ответ!! И за «подумать над вопросами» Приняла решение оперироваться, была на консультации у двух хирургов, оба рекомендуют не затягивать. Сдаю анализы, планирую в филиал Бурденко в Купавне, врач там расположил больше. На счёт реабилитации после собираю информацию, вызываю маму - помогать с детьми.  и надеюсь на лучшее!


----------



## Лидия В (18 Фев 2020)

Всем здравствуйте! 🙂  Отчитаюсь: сегодня 8 день после операции  Микрохирургическая дискэктомия L4-L5-S1 слева..делала под спинальной анестезией. Вся операция 50 минут, шов 4см. По факту вмешательства: грыжа в LV-S1 секвестирована.. Отошла быстро, правда давление было для меня очень низким, поэтому встать и ходить получилось на следующий день. Выписали на 3 день.В целом самочувствие нормальное, боли которые меня загнали на операционный стол ушли, онемение и мурашки тоже. Но вот сегодня третий день без целебрекса ( назначали на 5 дней) и я вновь чувствую нерв слева, тянет зараза такая. Конечно это несравнимо с тем что было, но оптимизма не прибавляет.. швы сегодня сняли, к неврологу через неделю.


----------



## Виктор-72 (18 Фев 2020)

@Лидия В , добрый день. 8 дней - это однозначно еще очень мало времени прошло, еще точно есть отек.
А Вам сразу два уровня делали?

p.s. Я так вижу, что выписка на 3 день становится нормой для таких операций.


----------



## Лидия В (18 Фев 2020)

@Виктор-72, да, сразу два уровня. Вероятность вернуться повторно была высока.  Да, больше трёх дней не держат!


----------



## Лидия В (25 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, пожалуйста, подскажите как на Ваш взгляд должна проходить реабилитация после удаления  сразу двух грыж? На сегодня из назначений остались только нейромедин и ксарелто, делаю лфк для первого месяца, ношу корсет (Назначен на месяц) при длительных нагрузках, не сижу ( в выписке ограничение на 3 недели, потом постепенно присаживаться) К неврологу в пятницу. Сегодня 2 недели после операции, шов не беспокоит, самочувствие на твёрдую четверку. Переодически, в положении лёжа, возникают не сильно болезненные потягивания, к вечеру ноги гудят и ноют как от усталости. Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2020)

Лидия В написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, пожалуйста, подскажите как на Ваш взгляд должна проходить реабилитация после удаления  сразу двух грыж?


Так же как и после одного уровня. Может построже и подлиннее, но без значимой разницы.
Формируйте список вопросов, тогда Вам будет понятнее.


----------



## Лидия В (10 Сен 2020)

Для истории: прошло 6 месяцев после операции, состояние ближе к отличному! Огромная благодарность форуму, спасибо всем что не прошли мимо! Отдельная благодарность @Доктор Ступин, ваши рекомендации и упражнения заменили мне полноценную реабилитацию ( из-за пандемии она стала не возможна)! Из плохих новостей: иду создавать другую тему, заболел очень близкий мне человек..


----------



## Виктор-72 (11 Сен 2020)

Лидия В написал(а):


> Для истории: прошло 6 месяцев после операции, состояние ближе к отличному!


Ура! Ну, хоть у кого-то получилось!


----------

